# Sec Slave Drive - ATAPI Incompatible



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

I'm Back Again,

Different computer this time, but everyone was such a great help last time how could I resist !

I have a Authentic AMD - K-6(tm) with 3D processor and 88.0 MB Ram. I'm running Windows SE.

Problem was I picked up a virus and it shut this computer down.

It's been down for 6 month's or more so I don't even remember what I did yo get it running again.

Anyhow when it boots up now it reads :

American Megatrends AMIBIOS (C) 1996 American Megatrends Inc., Release 10/28/1999

Main Processor : AMD-K6(tm)-2/500MHz

Sec Slave Drive - ATAPI Incompatible

Press F1 to Resume.

When I press the F1 it proceeds through it's boot up and runs apparently fine.


Now I did format the hard drive, but I don't remember how.

I then re-installed Windows SE, and I installed one other program just to make sure it works.

What do I need to do to get this machine working correctly ?

It use to be my main computer before this happened, I miss it !

Thanks for any and all help !

Surmay


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

Since I've recieved no replies to this post I was wondering if I should have worded it differently.

Or maybe I should be working on a different problem here that I'm unaware of.

I've got 4 kids and many older computers. 

I'd like to be able to get 4 of them up and running for them for school, this is one of them.

Afterwards I hope to add some more memory and what not for them.

They are young so of course they all want there own, not one better one that they can share.

Any suggestions I'd appreciate,

Surmay


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Hello surmay,

Could you be more specific on what exactly the problem is? I assume it is the "Incompatible ATAPI device" error message since you say that it appears to be running correctly.

If this is the case, I have two questions.

1) What is the setting in the BIOS setup for the Secondary slave device? Is is set to Auto, CDRom or what?

2) What is attached to the secondary IDE motherboard port?


Thanks,

Kilowatt


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi Kilowatt,

It's so very good to hear from you once again, and again I must thank you for all your help my last go around here.

Problem being I still not all that knowledgable in the computer field.

So yes I think my problem is with the Incompatiable Atapi device error message.

The setting in the BIOS is for CDROM.

As for your 2nd question I have no idea, I don't know what or where my secondary IDE motherboard port is or looks like.

It has the following hardware, hope this might help :

Toshiba DVD-ROM CDROM
Iomega Zip Drive
Generic Floppy Disk Drive
Standard PCI Graphics Adapter
Impression 3 Plus Monitor
Standard Keyboard
USB Root Hub
PCI to USB Open Host Controller

Appreciate your time and help,

Surmay


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

OK. Go back into the BIOS setup and change the Secondary Slave setting from CDRom to AUTO. Save changes and exit setup, then reboot the computer. Does the DVD/CDRom work?


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

As usual Kilowatt, Thank You , Thank You, Thank You !

The error is gone !

Yes the CDROM works.

Now the only problem I've got with it I think is getting the modem to work or I guess be recognize first.

It's one I took out of another computer, I dont have any drives or information on it yet.

Thanks for your help !

Surmay


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

No problem.

Let us know if we can help with the modem.

Take care.

Kilowatt


----------



## surmay (Apr 28, 2003)

I will for sure !

I guess I need to go out to my building and get out my boxes of modems and at least some of my spare parts I can get to.

You'll be hearing from me !

Surmay


----------



## djancrum (Mar 6, 2003)

I am having a similar problem as this.
Sec Slave Drive - ATAPI Incompadible
Press F1 to Resume
The weird thing about mine is that it has been working for about a year and now has just done this when I rebooted it yesturday. If anyone has any suggestions it would help. Thank you 4 ur time


----------

